# I need help finding her a home



## minimule (Aug 25, 2007)

I've had this mare here for over 2 months now. The folks that own her just want her to go to a good home where she will have some minis (at least 1!) for a companion. She is healthy and up to date on everything. She just had her teeth floated 2 weeks ago. I am getting another mare here early next month and need to find Dolly a new home. At first they were asking for a small amount to recoop some of their initial investment in her but now will give her to the right home. Anybody out there that can take her? She's sweet once she adjusts to you and your routine.


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 26, 2007)

minimule- could we see a picture and a description of the girl size? :bgrin


----------



## minimule (Aug 26, 2007)

Sure! She's supposed to be about 8 yrs old, beautiful Silver Bay, stands about 36"-37". She has no papers. The folks that "own" her said the vet said she was healthy and could be bred but I wouldn't breed her. She just doesn't have the look that I would breed no matter what. Her name is Dolly. When they thought she was pregnant, she had developed a big udder and was producing milk. She was allowing any and all of the horses at the stable nurse on her. She might make a good "nurse mare".


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 3, 2007)

Aww - wish you were closer! I would think it would be nice to have a possible nurse mare around, even though I only have one mare and I'm not even sure if she's pregnant or not





Good luck finding her a wonderful home!


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 21, 2007)

If I were closer I would take her as a companion for my girl. But I am so very far away!


----------



## minimule (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure wish we could figure this out! I really need to move her and now she is "officially" mine. Her owners gave her to me and hubby says I need to reduce my minis. Job just doesn't pay enough for everybody. :no: I've had a couple of offers but nothing has followed through.


----------



## Floridachick (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish you were closer I would take her! Anyone coming to FL from your way? I hope someone gives her a good home for you.


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Shauna, The BOD has been working over time this week as you can imagine so sorry no one has reponded to you about this. Send your info to our secretary Shannon Todd ok? And she can have it on file and see if we can get her homed for you.


----------



## minimule (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for responding. If I wasn't "working" I'd be happy to haul her anywhere in the country. I just can't get time off to do that anymore. (You know.....jobs really get in the way



:  :no:



: )

She's still here and will be until we get her the right home.

She really needs to be where she is only with a few minis, very calm ones. She is the low mare on the pecking order because she just doesn't defend herself. All but one of mine leave her alone but hubby is serious.



He wants me riding again.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2007)

If I was closer or had someway to get her to Arkansas I'd sure take her. Dolly is really a pretty mare.



: She would be in with my younger mares, they are all pretty calm and non aggressive too. I'd put a bell around my little sweetie and Dolly could follow by the sound of the bell. I sure hope you find her a good home, sorry I live so far away.


----------



## tracerace (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd take her too - Remmy needs a companion as he's all alone now because I can't keep him with the big horses. When I bought him he was the companion for an old Appy gelding....I felt so guilty buying him and taking him from his needy buddy (the owner transitioned another companion before he came here though).

I really wish I could help...NM is so far away



.


----------



## Mini_lovr (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! She is pretty if I could I would adopt her but even if I had the money and lived close enough my geldings are not very nice around mares so it would not be a great idea if I took her but she is beautiful and I hope you find a home for her.


----------

